# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Что происходит с душой Брахмы после смерти тела?

## Андрей Татауров

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны. Объясните, пожалуйста, что происходит с Брахмой после смерти? Комментарии в ШБ и БГ нашел противоположные.

Шримад Бхагаватам 9.24.58.

Вырезка из комментария: "Поскольку и Господь, и живое существо по природе духовны, они хотят мирно наслаждаться, но, когда частица Верховной Личности Бога, к своему несчастью, пытается наслаждаться сама по себе, отдельно от Кришны, она попадает в материальный мир. Вначале она становится Брахмой, а потом постепенно опускается все ниже и ниже, пока не достигает уровня муравья или навозного червя."

Бхагават Гита 8.17.

Вырезка из комментария:  "В материальном мире даже Брахма рождается, болеет, стареет и умирает. Но, поскольку, управляя вселенной, Брахма тем самым служит Верховному Господу, после смерти он сразу обретает освобождение".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Возможны варианты, как следует из этих двух цитат. Все зависит от сознания Брахмы. Если он привязан к Кришне, он уходит в духовноый мир. Если он привязан к своему творению, тогда он пройдет сам через все формы, которые он создал.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Благодарю.  :vanca calpa:

----------

